# Head tilting in horses



## HashRouge (7 February 2010)

Can I ask for an opinion on this?
Basically, my horse has had on/ off problems with a head tilt for probably 4 years (I can't pin point exactly when it started unfortunately). Originally it was thought that I was causing it by being heavier in one hand than the other, and my instructor and I spent a long time trying to correct it. My mare could be encouraged to work correctly and very straight (and in a good outline) so we persevered but the head tilt was always there, even if it only presented itself occasionally. In 2007 horse began seeing a chiro who said she had a severely rotated atlas which was probably causing the head tilt and began treatment. Whilst being seen regularly (every few months), horse improved enormously - much more relaxed through neck, much straighter, much happier in general. Horse then went on loan in 2008 and seemed okay when she came back (end of 2008). However, in the Feb I noticed that her neck was looking very weak and undermuscled. She head tilted slightly when a contact was first taken up but was much improved. At Easter, period of very slight but persistent lameness began which lasted all summer. Horse looked generally uncomfortable, and especially stiff in her neck. Vets came out numerous times and suggested arthritis but refused to x ray. Eventually asked for second opinion from different practise and, via physio, remedial farrier and x rays problem was diagnosed as being with the shape of her front feet, which was causing her to hold herself awkwardly through her entire body. Problem was resolved fairly easily, and horse began seeing physio who did some work on her neck and came to check up on her before Christmas, at which point she was very happy with her. Horse was ridden by myself and a 14 yr old girl with very loose contact to begin with (to help her relax her neck after holding herself stiffly for the best part of a year) and then was asked to do some outline work at which point the head tilt was not noticeable. However, this weekend I have been trying to loan her out again - I rode her in the menage Fri and felt she was not as straight through her neck as she should be, and the she head tilted badly in viewings (whilst ridden by two very different types of rider) later on fri and on sat. It should be noted that she only ever head tilts when a rein contact is taken up - she has been tried in numerous different bits with different mouthpieces but nothing seems to make a difference. She is currently in a french link snaffle. Something I have only noticed her doing recently is, when the bridle is put on, she will then stretch her head and neck out, chewing the bit, but not in a straight line. She also does this sometimes when she is first mounted. Her ears are quite sensitive and she always puts her head up when the headpiece is going over her ears - however, when I first got her (before the head tilting) she used to run backwards and rear when anyone tried to put the headpiece over her ears, so she has improved hugely.

Does anyone have any views on this situation? Do you think her atlas may have rotated again, or is there a possibility that she has some other underlying problem that has always been present (I've been reading about vestibular disease, although it does sound like it usually comes with other symptoms, but all I've noticed is head tilting)? Tomorrow I plan to ring her physio and discuss the situation with her. I have an awful lot of respect for her and I trust that she will be able to advise me whether I should speak to the vet (she has a close working relationship with my new vet), whether she feels this is something she herself can deal with, or whether I should contact the chiro again. However, I was wondering if anyone here could give me some advice/ ideas.
Well done if you managed to read all of this!


----------



## magic14339 (7 February 2010)

could there be a sensitivity to the headpiece?  maybe some nerve damage or sensitivity,  I do wonder whether x-rays may be advisable just to see there isnt some sort of pathology there.  Otherwise it may be that the physical problem may have gone but she is still not over it as a habit


----------



## imafluffybunny (8 February 2010)

I too would suggest some xrays, the fact that she improved with the chiro suggests to me that there are some issues going on.


----------



## saswain (8 February 2010)

Sorry to hear about the problems your horse is experiencing.  My horse has a head tilt but it hardly noticeable now.  She was 3/4 when I first noticed there was something wrong and she is 10 now.  After numerous vet calls out I went to see the 'big chief' vet who noticed the head tilt (I noticed it when I rode but I didnt know if was there at rest as well).  He also noticed she had mild ataxia.  He did scope her gutteral pouches but they were clear. The tentative diagnosis was vestibular disorder, probably due to middle/inner ear infection.  We put her on bute which helped and then she had an MRI of her head.  The MRI was clear.  She could have had a long term course of antibiotics but we didnt end up doing that (not sure why).  I was told she either get worse, stay the same or get better!!  Fortunately she improved and the biggest help was the physiotherapist. I can PM you the name of the vet and physio?  Both are in Kent


----------



## K27 (8 February 2010)

Head tilting can be an evasion when they don't  want to or physically can't do something.  Have had a few thoughts here and these are things I would be asking -You probably have, but have you had your mares teeth checked too? and is the saddle all ok and not restricting the shoulder?, it sounds like your horse is v sensitive and would prob be a good idea to ask your vet to re investigate and then involve a Physio if need be.   Is she level and pushing evenly from behind when being worked? as that too can make them feel/look uneven in the contact. It would also be interesting if she does the tilting when for example your trainer rides your mare? and is there an improvement if your mare works long and low and stretching at the start of a schooling session.Is she better if you've ridden her on bute/or a joint supplement? Sometimes the feet and back can also be connected when there is a problem. 
I'm sorry to hear of your horses problems, it's such a headache when things just don't seem right with them isn't it- but I hope you manage to get to the bottom of it all soon, so you know what is going on.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## HashRouge (8 February 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I think the physio may well, refer me to the vet (haven't spoken to her yet as she is often working at this sort of time) and I will be happy to go down the route of x rays if she advises.
Saswain - we are a considerable trek from Kent unfortunately (North Cheshire).
K27 - she has her teeth checked regularly and is due her saddle to be checked (I was planning to get it looked at in my reading week, which is the week after this) although she has head tilted in numerous different saddles so I don't think that is the cause. She does work well from behind and is fairly even, although I think she finds it harder to step under with her left hind than her right. She hasn't been schooled regularly for a while but when she was having the chiro I used to only school her longer and lower (but stretching out) as the chiro didn't want her restricted and she used to work straight then (though how much was down to the chiro and how much down to the way of riding I can't say. My instructor hasn't been able to ride her due to health problems of her own, so the first time I saw her ridden in a while was during the viewings, when she did head tilt (very badly with one of them). The third viewing she did not tilt for, but the girl had very soft hands and although she kept a constant contact was very light in her hands.


----------



## horsimous (9 February 2010)

2 horses I knew only tilted with problem saddles.  The problems tended to either be at the shoulder or with the saddle sitting too near the spine.  Does she do it when ridden bare back?  My horse was instantly better without the problem saddle, but then again I only rode in it a few times.


----------



## Halfstep (9 February 2010)

In dressage we usually say that head tilting is a symptom of a hind leg problem. If the hind leg isn't stepping through correctly the horse goes crooked and this can manifest itself in a head tilt.  Hock, stifle and suspensory problems in one hind leg can cause it. Also of course teeth issues.


----------



## debsflo (9 February 2010)

our mare had a head tilt not picked up by first dentist but her jaw is slightly out which affected her teeth and she has needed work to reduce them.this in turn affected her pelvis and poll so she was one sided.had teeth done and mctimony so hoping this helps.i would be inclined for another dental check


----------



## CazD (9 February 2010)

Our mare tilts her head when ridden in any sort of bit although since I swopped to a bitless Dr Cook's bridle she doesnt do it anymore. She does have a slight parrot mouth so maybe this makes a difference.


----------



## HashRouge (9 February 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all the suggestions/ ideas - there does seem to be quite an endless list of possibilities, although there are one or two that I'm inclined to rule out. Anyway, I have taken the first step as I spoke to the physio today. She has mentioned one or two possibilities but wants to come out and have a look for herself, so we now have an appointment on Sunday. The physio has basically said that she will have a good look at my mare, especially in the poll/ neck area and see if she can find anything that she thinks may be causing the problem. If she can, and feels it is something she can treat, then she will, if not she will discuss with me what she feels may be the next course of action (whether it is going down the x ray road or whether it is her working together with the chiro). So hopefully I will have an update for you guys on Sunday - I feel positive that we are now going somewhere at least, even if I'm not still not sure exactly what the problem is.


----------

